

Engadget introduces "Follow the Saga" feature.  Your blog should do the same. - breckinloggins
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/30/follow-the-saga-engadget/

======
breckinloggins
I think this kind of feature is missing on many blogs that have some notion of
"coherent content". We've all seen a link to a multi-part series on some blog
with no obvious link to the first or next part.

I have no relationship with Engadget, but I think this is a useful blog
feature, and more blogs should have the notion of a "saga" or "story" or
"series" with its own metadata (introduction, overall tags, etc.). By tagging
a blog post as part of one or more "sagas", it automatically gains inter-saga
navigation, etc.

